#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Vorhautbändchen gerissen - nun bleibende Schmerzen, Verkehr nicht möglich >

## Elena

Liebe Forenmitglieder,  
dies ist mein erster Beitrag hier, daher bitte ich um Nachsehen wenn ich irgendwelche Forenregeln aus Versehen mißachtet habe. 
Bin durch Zufall auf dieses Forum gestoßen.  
Mein Partner und ich haben folgendes Problem: 
Vor ca. 14 Tagen ist meinem Freund beim Verkehr das Vorhautbändchen gerissen. Es hat fürchterlich geblutet, aber tat wohl nur mäßig weh. Es ist komplett durchgerissen. Wir haben uns dann im Internet informiert, wo die allgemeine Meinung war, das sei nicht schlimm und heile von alleine wieder. Die Blutung hat nach ca 10min aufgehört.   
Leider hat er jetzt sobald er eine Erektion bekommt schlimme Schmerzen beim Zurückziehen der Vorhaut und noch schlimmere Schmerzen, wenn der untere Bereich des abgerissenen Bändchens (am unteren Eichelkranz, wo das Bändchen mit der Vorhaut verbunden ist) berührt wird. Verkehr ist dadurch nicht mehr möglich, er kann durch die Schmerzen nicht eindringen. 
Nächste Woche gehen wir zum Urologen, wir haben Angst, daß der Schaden irreparabel ist und wir nicht mehr "normal" miteinander schlafen können. 
Ich hoffe, es ist nur entzündet und man kann es durch einen kleinen chirurgischen Eingriff beheben. Im Internet habe ich zwar jede Menge Fälle zu abgerissenen Vorhautbändchen gefunden, aber keinen einzigen, in dem das so nachhaltige, sich negativ auf das Sexualleben auswirkende Konsequenzen gehabt hat. 
So sieht das Ganze wieder verheilt aus, also es blutet nicht mehr oder so, und das Bändchen ist eben ganz durch und auch nicht verkürzt zusammen gewachsen.  
Vielleicht hat hier jemand eine Ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht? 
Vielen Dank schonmal 
Elena 
PS: ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn ich nur seriöse Antworten erhalten würde. Für uns ist dies ein echtes Problem und nicht zum Lachen und es hat mich bereits sehr viel Mut gekostet, in einem öffentlichen Forum Hilfe zu suchen. Wir sind auch keine Teenies mehr sondern Mitte/Ende 30.

----------


## urologiker

Hallo, 
vorweg: Dein Problem sollte kein dauerhaftes sein. Ein gerissenes Bändchen ist zunächst erst einmal eine (chronische) Wunde, die sich natürlich entzünden kann, aber die auch an sich schmerzhaft sein kann.  
Es macht also Sinn, die Sache einem Urologen zu zeigen, damit man sagen kann, ob es sich um Wund- oder Entzündungsschmerz handelt, so dass adäquate Maßnahmen eingeleitet werden können.
Nicht unwahrscheinlich ist, dass die "Wunde" noch nicht abgeheilt ist (dazu braucht es 4-6 Wochen) und die ersten Heilungsansätze mechanisch (z. B. Geschlechtsverkehr) wieder zerstört werden.  
Solange eine Wunde besteht ist zudem das Tragen eines Kondoms unbedingt zu empfehlen, wenn nicht aus infektiologischen Gründen, dann zum Schutz der Wunde vor den Keimen und dem sauren Milieu der Scheide. 
Unabhängig davon ist bei bleibenden Beschwerden im weiteren Verlauf auch möglich, die Wunde operativ zu verschließen, d.h. die Wunde zu übernähen. Damit sollten die Beschwerden aufhören. 
Gruß & Kopf hoch, logiker

----------


## Elena

Hallo logiker, 
erst einmal danke für deine schnelle Antwort! 
Hast mir schon wieder etwas Mut gemacht. Vielleicht gehen wir wirklich etwas zu schnell wieder an die Sache heran. Am Anfang waren die Schmerzen so schlimm, daß selbst eine Erektion zu bekommen unangenehm war, mittlerweile tut nur das Berühren der oben beschriebenen Stelle bzw deren Umfeld an der Eichel weh. Aber eben so schlimm, daß Eindringen nicht möglich ist. Mein Freund beschreibt den Schmerz "wie als ob man eine Nadel reinpiekst". 
Hoffe sehr, daß wir nicht dauerhaft in unserem Sexualleben beeinträchtigt sind. Wir dachten auch schon, daß die Blutung evtl einen eingekapselten Erguß hervorgerufen hat, da auch das Umfeld der "Nille" beim berühren weh tut. Durch das Bändchen verläuft ja eine sehr stark durchblutete Arterie. Das ist aber nur eine Vermutung, da wir keine Mediziner sind. 
Der Urologe weiß nächste Woche hoffentlich mehr. Drückt uns die Daumen :-)
Elena

----------


## Anonymisiert

Hab genau die selbe scheisse, mein arzt meint wohl das es vielen passiert, nur komme seid dem kaum noch in die Vagina meiner Freundin und habe echt schiss das es nie wieder richtig funktioniert, bekomme wohl eine Erektion aber es ist alles einfach nur noch unschön, selbst mit Gummi fühlt es sich einfach nicht mehr normal an  :Sad:  
Wir hatten bis dato echt ein wunderschönes und intensives Sex leben und nun kann ich einfach nicht mehr in sie eindringen was mir mittlerweile auch echt auf die Psyche drückt, wird sich das mit der Zeit wieder normalisieren?

----------

